# currious



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

could Ibs and related vitiam deficancys cause thining hair? my doctor tells me its all in my head but hes wrong. My hair has become visabally thinner. He also said if its alopicia theres noting he could do so i should JUST DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Alopecia can be caused by stress as can IBS, im sure that lacking certain vitamins could do this too. BUT IBS shouldn't cause you do be deficient in vitamins i don't think. Try taking a multivitimin or somethng and drink enough water!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

thats whats odd. I take 3 vitams a day.(all differet) and drink at least 10 glasses of water a day.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

One word: STRESS


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

spliffy http://www.hairlosstalk.com/research/women/step1wom.htm imnm just pointing out that stess can lead to hair loss but it has to be over a long peirod.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

My sister discovered she was losing hair at one point in her life. We think (doctor had no idea) it was a lack of good nutition and stress. Its one thing to take vitimans, its another to eat well. Are you getting proper nutrition? Vegis, fruits, that sort of thing? Maybe a nutritionist can help? Also it was a time in her life where she was stressing out a lot. I know that website says its a myth but I think stress does take a toll on the body and every body deals with it different. You never know. just relax....







Life is good. Good luck...this is my 2 centsAmanda


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Look Jennie, there is no need to get rude. I suggested a multi vitamin and stress reduction. I know this because when my sister got very stressed recently her hair started falling out.If you know the answer don't post the question.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i wasnt trying to be rude. I FOUND the answer after i had posted the question. I wanted to share with you some infromation on the topic. i see nothing rude about that.


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Neither of u were rude. just a misunderstanding


----------



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

I have noticed significant hair loss since my digestion has been troublesome. However, I am a guy and it could also be hereditary male pattern baldness occurring. I believe the hair loss rate has accelerated with my IBS symptoms though. I was was wondering if having an overacting gut could be robbing me of what I need to maintain my hair.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

colt that was what i was wondering! you say it so much better than i did! try that site its pretty usefull


----------



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

My hair also fell out 2 years ago right as i started my stomach problems. I never really saw the correlation between the two. I'm going to the dermatologist and see the cause of the hair loss.


----------

